# CM9 user thread for the Incredible 2



## jellybellys

Got sick and tired of answering noob questions in the development section.. so go ahead and post them here!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## TheGame1083

how do I install the cwm inage file in fastboot?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

TheGame1083 said:


> how do I install the cwm inage file in fastboot?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-inc2guide-gain-s-off-and-root-the-htc-incredible-2-works-on-234/page__st__30#entry458541


----------



## Daddyinfo101

is there a fix for the multi touch issue and camera issue yet? if so i need help to do it please.


----------



## jellybellys

Daddyinfo101 said:


> is there a fix for the multi touch issue and camera issue yet? if so i need help to do it please.


The camera already works, except for 720p video and panoramic.
No fix for multitouch, hopefully there will be an update soon with multitouch working.


----------



## ALDO101T

the camera does not work it never has, not the way its supposed to anyway, without patching this and that, or using the shitty angel camera


----------



## jellybellys

ALDO101T said:


> the camera does not work it never has, not the way its supposed to anyway, without patching this and that, or using the shitty angel camera


No... it actually works.
And you don't have to patch anything...
or use angel's camera.

Please read the rules before posting, specifically the section titled "harassment."


----------



## ALDO101T

harrassment????????????


----------



## jellybellys

ALDO101T said:


> harrassment????????????





> *VIII. Harassment, Trolling and Entitlement*
> 
> *Harassment is on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy.* Any form of harassment whether sexual, racial, gender, religious or anything pertaining to personal belief, this is an Android forum not a debate stage.
> *Trolling is also on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy.* Trolling is used to get a personal and emotional response from someone else. In other words, remember RootzWiki is an open forum and you are welcome to leave if you cannot treat others with respect.
> *Nobody here at RootzWiki is entitled to anything but a great experience brought to you by staff and other users.* If you feel you are entitled to something from another user, feel free to leave. Once again this forum is open.
> Drama being introduced by obvious statements will be considered spamming and trolling, quality of life here is a key goal here and we intend to keep it that way. RootzWiki is not your soapbox, it is a forum and not one of debating.


Calling angel's camera shit, and saying that the camera never worked and never has about Aero's CM9.


----------



## ALDO101T

Ask anyone out here with a vivow, if there flash works on there camera, or cam corder, see what they say,ok
its never worked on any rom ics, and i never mentioned anyone in peticular, it just don't work


----------



## jellybellys

ALDO101T said:


> Ask anyone out here with a vivow, if there flash works on there camera, or cam corder, see what they say,ok
> its never worked on any rom ics, and i never mentioned anyone in peticular, it just don't work


There's the list of known bugs for that.

And you did mention someone in particular: angel. Just sayin.

<.< out


----------



## ALDO101T

ok i'm sorry , lets just forget it and go on.


----------



## CollinJames

True, camera still doesn't work for me. I have to lock and then unlock the screen for it to work properly. Haven't tried flash yet.

Also, does anyone else have a problem with making calls over bluetooth and the audio going mute? I know this used to be a problem but no one has said anything about it and I can't find any posts about it. Basically, if I make a call while connected to bluetooth then I can't hear them on the headset and if I switch to handset or speaker then I can hear them but they can't hear me. It's really becoming a pain.


----------



## Toly

My camera works great. Front and back..

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

